

Turn 15 Spam Sales Emails into 1 you actually care about - ronakvora
https://saleboat.herokuapp.com/

======
ronakvora
Sale Boat is a cleaner, more relevant way to get notified about online sales
for savvy online shoppers who are dissatisfied with the 15 spam sales emails
they receive every morning (or at 12am, right after you go to sleep;
bastards). Sale Boat provides a single email everyday that filters sales based
on criteria you define and only from stores you tell us to get deals from.
Unlike other sales aggregators that blow sales they think you'd care about in
your face, Sale Boat only delivers you sales that you've told us you want.

